# Hello



## eastlandb1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello from Tupelo. Robert


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines and some of the other important forum rules.

http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines

http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=78


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello from Alaska.


----------

